# To Limitless Arms Race V2 or, not to Limitless Arms Race V2? Tis be the question!



## CraNium (28/10/17)

Hello Er'body  

I, recently have come across the Arms Race V2 which looks delicious but, almost exactly the same. I wanna know if, anyone rates or, knows if, the chipset is actually really great in it say, compared to the Limitless LMC Box mod. I know the Arms Race is more of a chilled on, off, lock, kinda mod... which doesn't phase me if, DAT chipset is crazy goood  

Any opinions or, knowledge would be muchly appreciated  

Thaaanking you!

CraNium


----------

